# windows update error 80072F8F



## RW661133 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi,
I'm running windows 8.1 with recently installed eset smart security 8, malware bytes and net nanny web filter.
After the recent installations of these programs I noticed that windows update stopped working, but I don't know what it might relate to. I also recently changed the registry to stop onedrive from starting up on my computer. Now when I try to check for updates I get an error saying Windows could not search for new updates error code 80072F8F. I checked online and tried the suggestions of running the troubleshooter, checking the clock, clearing all temp files (with ccleaner) and still no luck. I ran the system file scan using the command promt: sfc /scannow to try and repair any corrupt files, (I have attached the results with the post). I tried using the dism/ online/ cleanup-image /restorehealth command to fix the corrupted files, but after running the command I got the message "error 0x800f0906 the source files could not be downloaded". I ran the scanhealth (and checkhealth) command and the message I got says the component store is repairable. I've tried using microsoft's windows installation media creation tool to try and repair windows with, as Windows came pre-installed on my computer and I do not have a recovery disk, but for some reason when I try and run the program, there are no options available to select from the pull down tabs and the program won't work. If anyone can help me from here I'd be very grateful, thank you!
Rob


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF, this is about your error code Windows Update error 80072f8f - Windows Help


----------



## RW661133 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi joeten,
Thanks for the advice, but I tried microsoft's suggestion of checking my clock, and everything seemed to be set properly already. So now I don't know where to go next.
Rob


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you try syncing the pc to a time server. How To Synchronize Windows Clock With Internet Time Server


----------



## RW661133 (Jun 9, 2015)

I tried earlier, and I just tried now to sync with a different time server. It says time was synced successfully, but windows update still won't work.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try the update troubleshooter Open the Windows Update troubleshooter - Microsoft Windows Help


----------



## RW661133 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you for trying. I have already run the troubleshooter (more than once). It says that it resolved two problems, but windows update still is not working. Is there anything else I might be missing? Did you get a chance to see the log I posted from the file systems repair tool?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Check your anti virus and firewall is not blocking the service.


----------



## RW661133 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks joeten! It's not the antivirus or firewall's problem, but you got me on the trail that led to the internet filter - netnanny. When disabled the updates worked fine. I tried speaking to the net nanny tech support, but they don't have any answers on hand. They said they have to forward the problem to their developers. 
Should be concerned with any of the corrupted files that showed up on the scan I ran? Or is it best left alone?
Thanks again


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Re-try sfc


----------

